# Taste of the Wild - taurine?



## Dulcigal (Sep 19, 2018)

I saw on the news that dogs may be susceptible to taurine deficiency and heart problems if they are fed food based on a low taurine protein like lamb, pork, or venison. While this may just be hype, I couldn’t find if Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream or Prairie have taurine added or what amount the protein provides. Anyone know?

I have a 7 month old vizsla male (Luke) and did not like the chicken based puppy food he was sent home with us at 8 weeks (a lot of poop and diarrhea). After reading posts on the forum, I switched him to TOTW Pacific (due to the fish for healthy coat and heart). Sometimes I will buy the Prairie or mix half Pacific half Prairie. 

When Luke is older I may try the TOTW Wetlands adult food to see if he can tolerate poultry or if it still is a problem. In the meantime, should I not worry about this taurine hype? If it may be an issue, should I keep feeding the TOTW and then supplement with an occasional egg, chicken hearts, or can or sardines?

I fed my last dog (Brittany Spaniel) a lamb and rice food and he did have heart and breathing issues. Now I wonder if I shortened his life (he died at age 11) by feeding him a poor choice of food. My previous Brittany ate Purina chicken based and lived to be 15. 

Comments or suggestions?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The verdict on GF is still out, and although the incoming info is potentially troublesome, it's but one study...I personally feed GF and will continue to do so unless and until there's more study that corroborates this. 

I've read the study, and there's a link btwn peas primarily and their action against taurine (which is an amino acid required for, among other things, heart health). Furthermore there seem to be certain breeds and types of dogs that are more susceptible to this, and the V was NOT named. 

Personally, I think the risk of feeding a grain kibble which is often cereal based/high starch/carb ingredient is far riskier in the long run. You can have your vet run taurine level next time and see, but until I personally see another, more definitive study, I will continue to feed a high protein, meat based, high quality GF, and perhaps rotate a higher quality grained food..but when I read the ingredients, I doubt it.

I'd suggest you compare foods at dogfoodadvisor.com...and although I wouldn't insert myself into another's food choice, compare TOTW with Nature's Variety Instinct Original and note the first five or six ingredients..as well as the others...It's unclear what the kibble in this study were, that would be an interesting piece of information for comparative purposes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I go against the grain of most people now days. I would rather feed a high protein dog food, that had grain. 
In dogs that had allergies,  I have fed a grain free limited ingredients food. 

I don't know if adding taurine, to the grain free foods would help. Thats more of a question for a nutritionist, and your vet. 

This link is for dogs that already have heart disease, and what meat has taurine. Also attached a picture.
https://www.animalwised.com/foods-rich-in-taurine-for-dogs-with-heart-problems-359.html


----------



## Dulcigal (Sep 19, 2018)

In the studies I found it was a Lamb and Rice food as well as a Pork grain free food. The problem really isn’t the missing nutrients from the lack of grains, but rather a low taurine protein and then subbing in peas, chickpeas, etc. as the filler instead of a grain. Those supposedly cause issues with blocking absorption.

Even though my bags of food do not list taurine on them, the TOTW website now has taurine on the ingredient lists. Maybe the bag labels just haven’t caught up? I guess it isn’t a problem then. 

There are too many kinds of food available now; it really is a pain. For now, I’m sticking with the TOTW. Luke appears in good condition and he digests it well. I’ll ask his dr at the next visit if they check taurine levels.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

The taurine in kibbled dog food is all synthetic power that's manufactured in China.

If one has concerns about taurine, a non-essential amino acid that most dogs can create themselves, it would be far better to add taurine-rich beef heart to a dog's diet.

Bill


----------

